
Minority Report holds up because it's about surveillance, not gadgets (2017) - aaossa
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/30/15865462/minority-report-steven-spielberg-surveillance-technology
======
planetzero
So does Fahrenheit 451: The government isn't the real threat, it's society. We
are already living in a world where online mobs rule a person's career,
livelihood and just publicly disagreeing with the current political narrative
can ruin your life.

The scary part is even when you are found innocent, the damage is already done
and many people will continue to believe it anyway.

Jealous and spiteful people see this as an opportunity to strike down the
people they don't like. It truly is a modern day witch trial.

